# Surrogacy in India... can you please share experiences?



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there,

We are considering surrogacy in India and would love to hear about your experiences and would love to know if there are certain clinics that you would  reccomend to us.

Thanks

E xx


----------



## yorkshirebunny (May 10, 2010)

Hello! We are off to the Corion Fertility Clinic in Mumbai on friday for our first surrogacy attempt using our own embryos. Feel free to pm me for further info xx


----------



## yorkshirebunny (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Rosie, been to India quite a few times... Just not in monsoon   . Saw our surrogate profiles today, it's surreal xx


----------



## Paulbasedingermany (Jun 27, 2011)

We were very happy with the whole process so far.
We have undertaken surrogacy with Dr. Shivani at SCI and are currently pregnant with twins.  Hooray  !
We had a lot of egg donors profiles to chose from, the communication was great before we arrived and everything was planned with a schedule once we were there.  
As we were using an egg donor, we only had to be in Delhi for five days which coincided with our egg collection. Everything went smoothly and we got pregnant first attempt. (Dr. Shivani was clear that due to my sperm quality issues, it was best that i was there for a fresh sample which worked).
We also really liked the staggered payment schedule and that you only started paying second stage payments after you have a confirmed heartbeat, not just a positive pregnancy test.
Dr. Shivani is lovely, compassionate and caring and her staff are fantastic, we get regular communication with scans etc and there is always someone to talk to. 
There is a forum you can join and we spoke to couples from both the UK and US who had used her though blogs, we also asked for references. PM me if you want more details,
Paul


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I'm delighted to hear you're expecting - you must be thrilled.

Without wishing to labour the point, please do tackle the legal issues as well.  You will need to ensure you have a plan of action so you can return home safely to the UK after the birth with the right travel papers.  You will also need to take steps to legally secure your family in the UK (the expected legal solution is a parental order) and you should also update existing Wills (if you have ones already) or put specialist Wills into place to provide for the twins as English law dictates that your surrogate mother (and her husband if she's married) will be the twins legal parents at birth and so they will have no automatic right of inheritance from you and you should also think about appointing legal guardians and trustees to manage your estate for their benefit until they are old enough to manage resources responsibly.

Best of luck with everything

LouGhevaert


----------



## yorkshirebunny (May 10, 2010)

Hi Lou
Can I just check with you whether if the surrogate mother is single (and can prove it), if the intended father is a british citizen, they can pass on the citizenship automatically and no parental order is needed?

Congrats on the twins Paul!


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Yorkshirebunny

There are two completely separate issues here:  one is the child's nationality status (which has a bearing on how easily you get home to the UK) and the other is the parents' status as legal parents in the UK.  

If a child has been born through surrogacy in India to a single surrogate mother, then he or she will (usually) be born British, so yes, citizenship can be passed on automatically.

However, that doesn't mean the parents don't need a parental order.  Without a parental order, if the surrogate is single, the biological dad will normally be treated as the legal dad for the purposes of UK law, but he won't have 'parental responsibility' which is the legal authority he needs to make parental decisions in the UK.  The surrogate will remain the legal mother (no matter what the Indian birth certificate says), and the intended mother will also have no recognition as a parent under UK law.  The purpose of the parental order is to sort all this out, so that the intended parents become the legal parents for the purposes of UK law (and ultimately get a UK birth certificate to prove it).

I hope that makes sense.  It's tricky stuff I know!

Natalie


----------

